# Added another to the stable..



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

Found a new one at the gunshow today.. actually he had 3.. the one I bought ($219+tax) and 2 withh 6" barrels for the same price... this will go nicely with my wifes T380..


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They do make a nice looking little pistol. Tell us how it does at the range. Good luck.

Best Baldy.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

The are accurate Relieable with most 22 brands and a great cheap practice pistole for the 380.


----------

